# Random dirt mounds and holes in lawn



## Keepin It Reel

Everyday when I walk outside in my backyard I find new piles of dirt that look like small ant hills except there are no ants.

There are also holes a little larger than a pencil all around my yard. In one of the holes I did see what appeared to be a wolf spider staring back at me and I'm wondering if these tiny holes and dirt piles are a result of them digging and burrowing in my yard.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

I'm unfamiliar with those spiders, but the holes could be made by worms.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

The mounds made by worms are smaller than these in my yard. I'll have to get a photo tomorrow. They look like ant hills without the ants. I'm thinking these wolf spiders are burrowing in my lawn waiting for food to come by.


----------



## quadmasta

That last picture looks like a grass spider. They do a good job of killing off the moths that try to lay their eggs in your lawn that turn into army worms.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

I think I have a few different things going on. Every morning I wake up to new piles like these everywhere but no ants.

The holes I saw the spider in don't have dirt piles beside them so they probably aren't related.


----------



## Babaganoosh

Those mounds look like ground bees. They don't sting and they are beneficial because they pollinate plants. They only make the mounds for a few weeks to mate.

Look it up.

I'd leave them....be


----------



## quadmasta

those last pictures are definitely earthworm castings


----------



## Keepin It Reel

I took a gallon of water mixed with dish soap and poured over the holes and these guys emerge...


----------

